# BH underseal low temp application



## trusty (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm planning on doing a pretty heavy detail on a new car in the next 2 weeks.

I had hoped to treat the underside to the full BH treatment.

However as I'll be working outside I'm thinking it may be too late due to the low temps and surface moisture. 

The last thing I want to do is trap water under there and make things bad.

I've had a quick look and there seems to be quite a good layer of under-seal from the factory, I'll have a better look tomorrow.

As it is brand new I was hoping to protect it for the winter. They seem to have got a good deal on SALT round here!

Any thoughts?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Not sure on this either, but wanting to do the same so will be intetested to know.


----------

